# Whats in YOUR Daypack



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

Just curious as to what you guys keep in your day pack for a day of deer hunting.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Tags, ink pen, watch, matches, one diet Dr Pepper, knife, some tp, and the latest issue of Swank.


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

so far mine has:

Calls
Rope
String
Knife
Cinamon candy things
Beef sticks
Portable ground seat pad thing


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

thermos,food,wizz jug,tp(bums you out severely when you forget that!),knife,tag,pencil,watch,knife,drag strap,long plastic gloves,call,doe wizz,and binoculars.
there's probably a couple of small things i forgot but that's the most of it.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

calls
rope
tags
regulations
pen
written permission
bottle of water
wizz bottle
ziploc bag
survival kit
spare tree steps
gum
hard candy
t.p.
spare hat
camo face paint
compass
binos
flashlight
spare batteries
and anything else that will fit

forgot about
rubber gloves
knife duh??


----------



## DrZ (Apr 28, 2004)

Knife
Head lamp
Tags
Pen
Zip Ties (the best thing for attaching a tag and tying off a deer anus while field dressing.....everyones favorite job!)
Leatherman
A small Bible
Laser Rangefinder
hand warmers
grunt call
extra release
An old fly reel filled with string with a carabiener attached to it for hoistiing up and lowering my bow.
Cell phone or two way radio
A Folding saw for pruning limbs and splitting the pelvis.
Camera
food and drink
Zip locks for heart and liver


----------



## Smallie Gene (Jun 2, 2005)

License
tag
grizzley wintergreen
scents
calls
rattling horns
gloves 
spotlight
gut'n knife
camera
rope
water
cell phone turned off in case my tree stand breaks again
rubber gloves
leather chaps
latest issue of Swank


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

knife
water
cell phone


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2005)

be careful with your spotlight if you are there before or after daylight.


----------



## FishinDawg (Mar 9, 2005)

hunting gloves, 
gutting gloves, 
knife, 
binoculars
Scent
Scent remover
Jerky
Mt. Dew
Hand held Radios
Pen, string, for tag
Flashlight
ratteling Horns
tripod chair


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

Nothing right now. After this post I will have a lot of what is listed here. 

Knife
gutting gloves
pen
zip-ties
reading material
apples and jerky
call
headlight (goes over my hat - pretty freakin cool)
disposable camera
cell phone (turned off)
hand warmers
piss jug
scent 
cover scent


----------



## Smallie Gene (Jun 2, 2005)

traphunter said:


> be careful with your spotlight if you are there before or after daylight.


The spotlight is for tracking a hit animal, not poaching. I sure hope that would not be perceived as such if I was seen with a spotlight in the middle of the woods.

Fishin Dawg....scent remover? Never heard of it.

Crankus, you eat apples when you hunt? How about pudding or something a little more quiet? 

Speaking of, I seen something advertise on TV last night and they actually have a breath masking spray out now to prevent game from predicting your breath scent. I'd like to try that stuff with some guy I work with. His damn breath smells like a freak'n port-a-john in July. I ain't kidding, I can smell his breath from 10 feet away. We call him road kill mouth here at work. When we call him potty mouth he says "I don't cuss that much." He has no idea what we are talking about.

Is it just me or is there something about the woods that makes me have to take a duece every time I go out hunting?


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2005)

hey, I hope that you didnt think that I was implying that you would use the spotlight for poaching. I didnt mean it like that. I was just meaning that some of those game wardens will nit pick on small things and ignore the actuall poachers. 

Btw, they make a chewing gum that is sussposed to mask your breath. I think they even have like diff. flavors like acrons and corn and stuff lol.


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

> Is it just me or is there something about the woods that makes me have to take a duece every time I go out hunting?


HA!! Good one!

I have to agree though, it must have something to do with just being totally relaxed. I alway's have a roll of t.p. w/me!


----------



## FishinDawg (Mar 9, 2005)

Smallie Gene

Fishin Dawg....scent remover? Never heard of it.


Well maybe it's not scent remover, but it covers up your scent. it removes it covers it, ya know what I mean.....LOL


----------



## Smallie Gene (Jun 2, 2005)

Traphunter, I wasn't taking offense at all buddy.

Buddypunk, I empty the pipes every time before I go out and it never fails, as soon as I step out of my car, its hit me and the pressure continues to build the further I walk into the woods until something has to be done.

FishinDawg, I don't think anything removes scent, only "masks" it. When you said scent remover, I thought you meant there was something out to remove like Doe in Heat scents. During the rut, I put scents on my boot bottoms and sometimes wonder once I'm on the ground and it is nearly dark, what if a big rutting buck smells me? Could be ugly!


----------



## FishinDawg (Mar 9, 2005)

During the rut, I put scents on my boot bottoms and sometimes wonder once I'm on the ground and it is nearly dark, what if a big rutting buck smells me? Could be ugly!


LOL.....Yes it could...Dont fall asleep out in the woods, you might get closer to a buck than you ever wanted to......LOL..

Saturday I had a shot at a 2-4 point buck, well I missed and he ran away, I sat down after about 15-20 minutes, and started calling again (Young Doe sound)and sure enough he came screaming out of the woods, didnt get another shot, but that buck was in rutt....bad


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

I stricky use a back pack. It is big enough for all my gear and I can only take what I need if it is a short trip. Not a BIG pack, about the size of a school pack. The back section opens up double, only did it once when I took the rain gear. I have a Summit climber so I use the rack for the pack makes it so I only am carrying one thing, kinda. Always carry the stinks and coverup smells and sprays, couple calls, and maybe water and munchies if staying longer. Binocks, flashlight, lift rope, gloves, pencil, knife, license, twist ties & face cover.


----------



## Smallie Gene (Jun 2, 2005)

FishinDawg said:


> During the rut, I put scents on my boot bottoms and sometimes wonder once I'm on the ground and it is nearly dark, what if a big rutting buck smells me? Could be ugly!
> 
> 
> LOL.....Yes it could...Dont fall asleep out in the woods, you might get closer to a buck than you ever wanted to......LOL..
> ...


I meant I use scent on my boots when I am up in the stand. I don't hunt on the ground on all fours during peak rut weirdo.


----------



## FishinDawg (Mar 9, 2005)

meant I use scent on my boots when I am up in the stand. I don't hunt on the ground on all fours during peak rut weirdo.


LOL....thanks for explaining...Didnt think ya did, but I have seem some strange things in my days...LOL

good luck this year


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

Yeah, I peel the apples at home and slice them. Throw them in a ziplock with a little lemon juice. Nice little snack and not crunchy. Besides....deer like apples - right?


----------



## ohiobassman (May 18, 2005)

for bowhunting i carry my rangefinder,binocs,gloves,hat,knife,tree saw,pruners,scents,scent eliminator, water, calls(grunt, rattle bag, THE CAN)license,flashlight,watch, and my outer layer coat for when it cools off.


----------

